# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Топ женских и мужских страхов.

## Irina

*Топ- 5 мужских страхов* 




> *1 Страх потерять работу*
> 
> Безработица и изменение социального статуса, понижение в табеле о рангах для мужчины означают потерю власти. Делая карьеру, они удовлетворяют свою потребность быть (или казаться) компетентным и властвовать. Потеря работы для них зачастую катастрофа отнюдь не местного масштаба.
> 
> Как можно помочь: Не пропускайте мимо ушей то, что он рассказывает о своей работе, проявляйте искреннюю заинтересованность в разговорах на эту тему. Так вы сможете вовремя распознать тревожные сигналы о том, что что-то не в порядке. С учетом сложившейся в мире ситуации лучше заранее обговорить, что вы будете делать, если его уволят.
> Американские учёные поставили эксперимент, когда, показывая мужчинам женские фотографии, а женщинам — мужские, просили указать, с кем бы из них они пошли на вечеринку, просто встречались и вступили в брак. При этом указывалось, где и кем «люди с фото» работают. Женщин мало интересовало, какую должность занимает понравившийся им мужчина. Мужчины же на роль потенциальной супруги выбирали, как правило, дам ниже себя по статусу, например секретарш. Это объясняется исторически сложившимся мужским страхом лишиться доминирующей роли в отношениях.
> 
> Дайте ему понять, что вы с ним не из-за денег, поддержите его морально. Если его все-таки уволили, не допустите типичных ошибок. По мнению врача-психотерапевта Николая Нарицына, таких ошибок две: первая - изгнание бывшего кормильца из лона семьи, вторая - запись его в иждивенцы.
> 
> ...




*Топ — 6 женских страхов*




> *№1 Страх незапланированной беременности*
> 
> Британские ученые составили рейтинг сотни женских страхов. И как не удивительно, лидером в нем стали не пауки и змеи, а… боязнь незапланированной беременности.
> 
> Бороться с этим страхом можно только одним способом, увы, психологические методики тут не подмога — подобрать подходящий способ контрацепции. Даже если все «уже случилось», всегда в запасе есть еще 120 часов, чтобы исправить ситуацию.
> 
> *№2 Страх заболеть*
> 
> Болезней боятся все женщины без исключения (если не считать 4% русских женщин, которые не боятся вообще ничего). Американское Общество исследований здоровья женщины выяснило, каких проблем со здоровьем более всего опасаются представительницы прекрасного пола. Большинство (22 женщин страшат онкологические заболевания, несмотря на то, что женщины заболевают раком реже, чем мужчины.
> ...

----------


## Irina

С описанием женских страхов полностью согласна, а вот на счёт мужских нужно спрашивать у мужчин

----------


## ПаранойА

Да, страхи женские я поддерживаю.

----------

